# Your Favorite Work by Tolkien?



## BeornTheBear (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?20356-Your-Favorite-Work-by-Tolkien


----------



## Bucky (Feb 18, 2012)

Set up a poll.


----------



## BeornTheBear (Feb 19, 2012)

Bucky said:


> Set up a poll.


 
I'm having a bit of trouble adding a poll.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, it's not my strength to be honest...

I'd say start a new thread.

And don't forget Children of Hurin.
Oh, an Unfinished Tales.


----------

